# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  utorak, 5.9.: Dobro jutro, Hrvatska

## apricot

Oko 8, Maja i cure u Rodinom gnijezdu u vrijeme čišćenja.

Da čujemo, kako vam se sviđa?

----------


## ana.m

SUPER!!!
Cure su super, sve su tak lijepo ispričale. Neka ljudi vide za što su sve zaslužne RODE.
Još su mi suze u očima i knedla u grlu  :D 
BRAVO RODE!

----------


## Irena001

Baš ste zgodne!!!  :Smile:  
Bravo cure

----------


## kovke

A vidim sad tek ovaj topic   :Sad:  
nisam gledala, ali ste sigurno bile super   :Smile:

----------


## kinder

super ste !! i gnijezdo je   :Kiss:

----------


## la11

super ste bile     :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

> A vidim sad tek ovaj topic   
> nisam gledala, ali ste sigurno bile super


pa pogledaj SAD! - klikni na link i gledaj! 
zato smo i stavile

----------


## Mukica

ah
na krivom sam topicu  :Grin:  
evo link i ovdje za one koji nisu pogledali

http://www.poslovna-informatika.hr/roda/DJH5za5.wmv

----------


## Freya

Svaka čast, Rode, prave ste!!

----------


## Joe

Bravo žene! Gledala, i stvarno vam se divim!  :D

----------


## anchi pp

:Heart:  

Baš ste  mi  :8)

----------


## MIJA 32

Bravoooo cuureeee :D

----------


## buby

bravo  :Klap:

----------


## white_musk

ono sto sam cula je stvarno odlicno, ali bih voljela da sam mogla i pogledati.
Ne valja mi "slika"  :Smile:  

Ako neko moze,molim vas,neka mi posalje na mail u media ili BSP playeru

Bravo  :Love:

----------


## AnaDelVito

ja gledala
bilo je odlično
 :D

----------

